# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  laere / studere

## Оля

В чем разница между "Jeg l

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

разница тоненькая и вообще её нет.   ::  
"Jeg studerer norsk" - значит, что ты серьёзно и активно учишься норвежский
"Jeg l

----------


## Оля

[quote=kalinka_vinnie]"Jeg studerer norsk" - значит, что ты серьёзно и активно учишь_ норвежский (или "учишь*ся* норвежск*ому*")
"Jeg l

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

так и так можно, в мое ХО. 
Кстати, есть похожий форум для русских в Норвегии! Там можешь получить ответы быстрее чем от меня, так как у меня нет возможности проверить форус каждый день!  ::  Но я буду конечно отвтетить на все твои вопросы! 
studere, studere og enda mer studere, sa han derre fyren Lenin...   ::  http://www.dom.no/

----------

